# My tech support forum is up!



## whitekong (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey, I finally got my tech support forum up. Go check it out!

http://windowshelp.cjb.net/


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I've moved this to the Reviews forum.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool.. looks quite familiar though in a way or two???


----------



## WeepinWillow (Dec 28, 2004)

or 3 or 4


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

or 5 or 6


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

R-r-r-ripoff! It's best not to advertise your tech forum on a much more developed tech forum. Especially when its quite similar to the one your advertising on.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Big-K said:


> R-r-r-ripoff! It's best not to advertise your tech forum on a much more developed tech forum. Especially when its quite similar to the one your advertising on.


Exactly! ba-bow, bad move. :down:


----------



## runnyooze (Dec 14, 2004)

IT just goes to show it's the people that make the forum most forums have the same over all look and believe you me ive been to many! Tech guy just wanted a simple design to his forum + user friendly plus good staff! i really want you guys to know i really like this place. Of course people can try to design their own templates or whatever.It still doesn't mean it will work. coudos to TEchguy







also i think it is in bad taste posting this!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not very busy yet, but good luck.

It really may have been a better idea to start a forum about something that needs a new forum---something for which 1000+ forums don't already exist.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I think the Forum format is great...I don't know how to do one....anyone that can do this has skills.....I'm impressed....I hope you do well....


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Why would I want to check out your site? I'm perfectly happy right here.


----------



## whitekong (Dec 11, 2004)

hey cisco, im not lookin for your opinion, go check mine out like the post tells you or just go to the next post. makes sense doesnt it?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I hope you are running the newest version of PHP, and the newest version of phpBB....and that your database permissions are setup properly...and that apache is setup correctly...etc etc etc... You wouldn't want your shiny new forum to get 0wned. Then you would have to come to TechGuy for help on how to fix it!!  


Sorry....I just had to....


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.phpbbforfree.com/forums/index.php?mforum=pattisforum
http://windowshelp.cjb.net/
all rips of the one and only. Why do people do this, and whitekong, are you that person that got account disabled for advertising patti's???
I trust you, don't botch this....


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Probably not his, but very alike, just changed.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

tdi_veedub said:


> I hope you are running the newest version of PHP, and the newest version of phpBB....and that your database permissions are setup properly...and that apache is setup correctly...etc etc etc... You wouldn't want your shiny new forum to get 0wned. Then you would have to come to TechGuy for help on how to fix it!!
> 
> Sorry....I just had to....


I believe the correct word is 'pwn3d'. Or you could use the more straightforward 'H4xx0r3d'.
-1337man


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

3y3 @|\/| 73h 13371|\|@70r |\|07u


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

|\|0, 3y3 @/\/\ 13373r [email protected]|\| j00! |\|00|3!


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

my god! i hate 1337 [email protected], its just dumb...


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]`/ \/\/|[email protected] ?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

huh? i no speaka l33t


----------



## whitekong (Dec 11, 2004)

umm...no. sorry, but if this is advertising you don't like, just ignore it and let the people who are enjoying the forum look at it okay? and no, i don no that patti person, and i do not wish to get blocked like her (or him no off.) because this is really my first website, so please stop trashing it. if you dont like it, just ignore my post. the forum is just so i can get the feel of running a forum website and learning purposes. i spent quite some time on it. and i am not 19 or 27 like the most of you people.
oh and p.s. i am getting sick of my posts getting trashed by pretty much the same people. for me it is getting to be a bad atmosphere. i doubt you will see me at this forum as much as i used to be. thumbs down to some of you.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

whitekong said:


> umm...no. sorry, but if this is advertising you don't like, just ignore it and let the people who are enjoying the forum look at it okay? and no, i don no that patti person, and i do not wish to get blocked like her (or him no off.) because this is really my first website, so please stop trashing it. if you dont like it, just ignore my post. the forum is just so i can get the feel of running a forum website and learning purposes. i spent quite some time on it. and i am not 19 or 27 like the most of you people.
> oh and p.s. i am getting sick of my posts getting trashed by pretty much the same people. for me it is getting to be a bad atmosphere. i doubt you will see me at this forum as much as i used to be. thumbs down to some of you.


How long have you been here, says you only signed up in December of '04. 

You know who this guy sounds like is Hex...

@Big-K: Check out the 'TEH' shirt on THIS PAGE.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Eru, he does remind me of hex, but i don't think hex is smart enough to make a name like that, nor would he come back in this way. I also think he doesn't have enough brains to do either of the two whitekong is trying, so i don't think he's hex.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, nice site.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You don't have to make him feel that bad yall. I mean he feels bad enough now to get smarter, i was made fun of and laughed at and i worked to get to this status, but eventually enough was enough. Being insulted helps, but only to a certain extent.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

He he, until he gets a better attitude neon he is asking for it really. I mean the sig he is using is just rediculous. 

I won't pick at him anymore, but he needs to work on the attitude a little. I am not really a mean spirited person but sometimes people ask for it. I run websites and have never posted a link to any of them in 4 years of being here, and mine aren't even tech support type sites.

If whitekong were to need any help, I'd help him if I could. He just jumps defensive to damned quickly. He'll chill out, I hope.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I have links to my website in my signature, is that acceptable?

Mine are also not tech support related so when I put them there I figured it was alright and not rude or anything.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

i post a link to my site in my sig too. sometimes i link to stuff on my site but only for specific reasons, im not advertising in my own thread or anything


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Of course links are fine. But starting a Tech Site and then starting a thread on a tech site about it is questionable. Like was mentioned, this guy sounds familiar.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

whitekong said:


> umm...no. sorry, but if this is advertising you don't like, just ignore it and let the people who are enjoying the forum look at it okay? and no, i don no that patti person, and i do not wish to get blocked like her (or him no off.) because this is really my first website, so please stop trashing it. if you dont like it, just ignore my post. the forum is just so i can get the feel of running a forum website and learning purposes. i spent quite some time on it. and i am not 19 or 27 like the most of you people.
> oh and p.s. i am getting sick of my posts getting trashed by pretty much the same people. for me it is getting to be a bad atmosphere. i doubt you will see me at this forum as much as i used to be. thumbs down to some of you.


If I offended you, sorry. That was my opinion on it. If your going to make a thread like this, you should make the tone a bit different. For example, last year(03 I mean) I posted a thread asking for feedback on MY first site(which I shut down later, built a new version of, and now link to in my sig). I was new at the time and the people gave good feedback. Something along the lines of 'This is my first site, constructive feedback please' would have been better. I apologize.

Servant: Heheheh, awesome. I gotta start reading that comic. At the moment I read CAD, Applegeeks, S*P, Queen of Wands(until it closes), PvP, and just recently VG Cats.

And of course you can link in your sig. You can put anything there except 'offensive' material and links and pictures.


----------



## whitekong (Dec 11, 2004)

yeah, i kno the tech support thing on an already great forum was rude, and yes posting a screenshot of my webiste when freesql.org wasnt up thinking it was my fault was rude. if you think your such an expert at computers you could tell it was the mysql database and not my fault. you are obviosly trying to make me look stupid. and YES i think i do have a reason to be defensive so damn quickly when my posts are being bombed with atmosphere. and the person who said they arent a mean spirited person, take another look in the mirror. ive already said it and ill say it again, i an not 19 or 30 or whatever you people are and i havent even made it to colledge yet so i am asking you to back off. damn right i am defensive. :down: 

i bet the people who left this forum had a good reason.

good work techguy but your customers need to lighten up.



:down:


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Let me see if I can give some contructive criticism.

You are using free hosts which means you can not have a large amount of traffic to your site. One reason this website does so well as a tech support site is because it has tons of members. The fact that it is free also causes slow speeds and connection errors. If people are looking for help with their computer they will go to someplace reliable not to a site that has it's own errors. So basically if you want to have a successful tech support site you really need to be running your own server. If you were setting this up simply to learn I would recommend changing as much of the bulletin board as possible. The more you change the more you will delve into the code and learn how it works. Perhaps try writing your own message board system, obviously something more simplistic, but even if not as useful it would be a great learning experience.

If you do want a site where you have many thankful visitors try making a specialty site. You can have less content(necessary with a free server), but still have a complete site. Pick one specific tech support problem and work on creating a complete solution/answer for it. What is your area of expertise?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm not 19 or 30 either, i'm only in my mid teens(that could mean your older too though, not sure). But like ^ said, if its to be succesful it would need to have lots of members, requiring large servers(this site has two or three, and STILL gets blocked up sometimes). Another possibility for a good tech support site might be having a small group of members with moderator powers who answer most of the questions(specialty people). I've never seen one though, just an idea. But yeah, any specialties you can think of?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

whitekong said:


> yeah, i kno the tech support thing on an already great forum was rude, and yes posting a screenshot of my webiste when freesql.org wasnt up thinking it was my fault was rude. if you think your such an expert at computers you could tell it was the mysql database and not my fault. you are obviosly trying to make me look stupid. and YES i think i do have a reason to be defensive so damn quickly when my posts are being bombed with atmosphere. and the person who said they arent a mean spirited person, take another look in the mirror. ive already said it and ill say it again, i an not 19 or 30 or whatever you people are and i havent even made it to colledge yet so i am asking you to back off. damn right i am defensive. :down:
> 
> i bet the people who left this forum had a good reason.
> 
> ...


 I posted the screen. If you want to think that is rude, oh well. I think your sig is very rude. I also posted that advertising a tech site on this site was rude but hey, who am I?

If you don't want opinions, don't ask for them if you can't take the responses.

BTW, your site is still down so I still can't give you an opinion but I'll say this much. I won't try to connect to it again. I have all the tech site I can use right here.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Big-K said:


> If I offended you, sorry. That was my opinion on it. If your going to make a thread like this, you should make the tone a bit different. For example, last year(03 I mean) I posted a thread asking for feedback on MY first site(which I shut down later, built a new version of, and now link to in my sig). I was new at the time and the people gave good feedback. Something along the lines of 'This is my first site, constructive feedback please' would have been better. I apologize.


I think he's right there. Advertising a tech forum on a tech forum is calling for trouble. It can trigger things like "..is he trying to steal away members to his forum?" and such. Just like a store being built, and a rival one being built next to it - risking taking business. I know thats not the case - but yeah.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am going to come to whitekong's defense here. If we (the mods) had considered this thread spam, it would have been deleted. I moved it here as I saw it as someone wanting to get some feedback on his new website. If he had posted multiple posts advertising the site in an attempt to proselyte, then that would have been different.

Many people here post links to their websites in their signature and that is fine. I don't see this thread as being any different than that.

That being said, you guys give him a break. Cease and desist with the negativity people. If you don't have anything constructive to say, then don't post.

whitekong, please remove the comment in your signature.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't like the copycat style, but going ahead and talking about your personal website even if its a forum is fine. Ur not gonna learn much just copying, but getting an idea of PHP and trying a more "lite" Bulletin software can really give you experience. I think i may visit your sites for fun if i see new content such as skins and a different layout. (besides, the only way this site can be completely replicated is with mike's source and the pay version of vbulletin along with the pro addon, which costs alot, and you gotta realize that Cermaktech hosts this place so it has good backing, along with donations and such).
I do look forward to seeing your website, just change it up a bit. :up:


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

flrman1 said:


> I am going to come to whitekong's defense here. If we (the mods) had considered this thread spam, it would have been deleted. I moved it here as I saw it as someone wanting to get some feedback on his new website. If he had posted multiple posts advertising the site in an attempt to proselyte, then that would have been different.
> 
> Many people here post links to their websites in their signature and that is fine. I don't see this thread as being any different than that.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up:


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

flrman1 said:


> I am going to come to whitekong's defense here. If we (the mods) had considered this thread spam, it would have been deleted. I moved it here as I saw it as someone wanting to get some feedback on his new website. If he had posted multiple posts advertising the site in an attempt to proselyte, then that would have been different.
> 
> Many people here post links to their websites in their signature and that is fine. I don't see this thread as being any different than that.
> 
> ...


You are right Flrman - I am sorry for anything negative that i have said


----------



## Computer_Wiz (Dec 7, 2003)

Seems to me his forum did get owned . It seems to be offline, lmao. GJ to whoever did it. Cause advertising in tech forums and a tech forum is hilarious! Kids just don't seem to understand that there's a thing called a webspider that magically adds your website to theyre search engine if you have the website setup correctly . Or better yet yahoo, you can add your website.

/me looks around... See's a perfectly good forum that has been his home for the last 2years.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Computer_Wiz said:


> Seems to me his forum did get owned . It seems to be offline, lmao. GJ to whoever did it. Cause advertising in tech forums and a tech forum is hilarious! Kids just don't seem to understand that there's a thing called a webspider that magically adds your website to theyre search engine if you have the website setup correctly . Or better yet yahoo, you can add your website.
> 
> /me looks around... See's a perfectly good forum that has been his home for the last 2years.


And your point is what Computer_Wiz? I guess you didn't bother to read the comments added by one of TSG's mod's did you? Give the kid a break, he's trying to do something good instead of things like busting into your house or stealing your car.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

whitekong said:


> i an not 19 or 30 or whatever you people are and i havent even made it to colledge yet so i am asking you to back off


Worst...excuse...ever - I haven't made it to "colledge", therefore, my website went down. It doesn't take a college degree to install phpBB and cut 'n paste the forum names off another site.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

......ridiculous .


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Quote by Wimpy.....And your point is what Computer_Wiz? I guess you didn't bother to read the comments added by one of TSG's mod's did you? Give the kid a break, he's trying to do something good instead of things like busting into your house or stealing your car.


I have to totally agree with Wimpy. It is hard enough to start a new venture.
When I was his age I was on my way to Woodstock (never made it because I was detained by the police for crossing a state line underage). Never made it to school.....never made it anywhere.........I don't know why throwing criticism (that doesn't sound constructive), at this young person does any good


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Its not, he's probably trying to contain himself from flaming all of us. Like i said, i'd prefer not to copy stuff, but if you go along and actually try and write your own php, i would probably visit the site and use it, as somebody tried.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Computer_Wiz said:


> Seems to me his forum did get owned . It seems to be offline, lmao. GJ to whoever did it. Cause advertising in tech forums and a tech forum is hilarious! Kids just don't seem to understand that there's a thing called a webspider that magically adds your website to theyre search engine if you have the website setup correctly . Or better yet yahoo, you can add your website.
> 
> /me looks around... See's a perfectly good forum that has been his home for the last 2years.


Most people only read the first 1-3 pages of an internet search(as these are often most relevent). Lets use my website(K-Pages) as an example here. Tell what searches you can enter into google that would bring up any of my address's on those first 3 pages. Of those, which ones do you think people enter regularly? My point is proven.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Big-K, you must have properly utilized meta and google must not only like u but u may have registered your site. Good job on getting your "k-pages" on the front page. Yah, well getting on front page ain't that hard if you know a little html and deal properly with the browser. There are ways to make web crawlers "like" you or "hate" (not display) you.
But its off topic even thoug there is a changing topic here.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

They fall under the " wolf-pack theory " and feed off each other . Give him a break like i did to new members ( BIG-K included ) ........you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Where did you go. Odd but it just looks like big-k has been here much longer than you lol.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah i've been here since november of 200*3*. Besides, i've apologized already, don't lecture me. And neon, your right I never bothered to put metatags in my site. I know html well and could easily have put them in, but I was too lazy. If you REALLY want me to, I will. Then you can search a while and tell me what keywords bring me up.

And somefellow, I want to know. Why the heck did you single me out? I definatly wasnt the one who blasted him the worst. The worst thing I put was that it was a ripoff of this site. Actually that was the only bad thing I put overall.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

I`m not trying to single anybody out , i just cant comprehend the reason why his site has such an impact on some people ....let him be . As far as the copy-cat statement , templates are everywhere and better yet alot are free ...forum templates included. And from what i can see most forums do have the same general layout ?

anyways , enough said .....



> big-k has been here much longer than you


not true my friend , i was here long before him ...take care guys.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

So, what? I assume you were banned? Possibly wanted a name change? Prove to me that you have been here longer than me. I just want proof of it. I'm not trying to flame.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Odd. Because big-k has a year on u and quite a few thousand posts. Maybe you did get a new name. But we wouldn't know who u were before unless you said so. 
Oh, and templates i guess are ok, they save time, but to take the basic names and do all the little stuff and try and match the main page nearly exactly i think is wrong.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

meta tags do help. My navy site is very high on yahoos list. Type is USS Talbot FFG4 and you will get my site as #1.

In google my first rendition comes up first, it is an annoying tripod site, but it is still there. I learned the skill of "self promotion" by beating out the older nav sites by using meta tags and titles. Destroyers online had a 3 year head start on me, but because I used proper tags I beat them and beat them for free.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL. Yes  
Good job.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks Neon.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> Most people only read the first 1-3 pages of an internet search(as these are often most relevent). Lets use my website(K-Pages) as an example here. Tell what searches you can enter into google that would bring up any of my address's on those first 3 pages. Of those, which ones do you think people enter regularly? My point is proven.


I typed in 'k-pages, techguy' and the first hit out of five or so was your site. That one was a link to an old update that mentioned me too (webcomics update, when you added S*P to you favorites list I believe). Alas, it appears the link is now extinct!

P.S. Shame on you for using IE!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What are you talking about IE? The only times I use that are when I use the family computer(because firefox just doesnt feel right on that one for me), and when I had just gotten this computer working again(thursday and friday). Otherwise I use firefox. Now, the problem with those search words is, how many people are going to use them?


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Big-K said:


> What are you talking about IE? The only times I use that are when I use the family computer(because firefox just doesnt feel right on that one for me), and when I had just gotten this computer working again(thursday and friday). Otherwise I use firefox. Now, the problem with those search words is, how many people are going to use them?


Probably no one, but I knew that it would result in some hits! 

My apologies for assuming you were using IE. You said 'Favorites' (IE, etc.) in that search engine hit, not 'Bookmarks' (Netscape, Mozilla, Firefox, etc.).


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

eh, whatever. I prefer the term favorites. Always have.

BTW, I started reading Questionable Content. Awesome comic, now in my _bookmarks_. Pervbots rule.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL pervbots. Anyone read control ald delete?? Thats funny also.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I read, in order of chronological discovery:

Ctrl+Alt+Del
Applegeeks
Something Positive
Queen Of Wands
PvP
VG Cats
Questionable Content

I'm also starting to get into Monkey Business. Somewhat.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Fifth wave is computer, thats funny too.
Off the computer topic but still funny is nuklearpower, the 8 bit theater. That's funny.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

S*P, QOW and QC are all non-geek comics. They have characters who know alot about computers and are often geeks yes, but they focus more on developement of the characters and creating varied storylines.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

WIGU was really awesome. It ended on 12/31/04, but there's still a three year Archive, and Jeff Rowland is starting and new webcomic on 1/17 as soon as he gets off his well deserved vacation. His Journal Comic OVERCOMPENSATING continues to update regularly as well. Both are 'non-geek' comics, and I expect the new one will be as well, as he's never done a TRULY 'geek' comic.


----------

